# 5-15-2004



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Hit the river tonight in the rain and still had fun. Woody the wonder-dog was the only one dumb enoug to go with me. It was more of a search mission for new spots to fish, but I did sit still long enough to catch 4 or 5 flatheads. The biggest was probably only 8#, but my dog licked each and every one that got in the boat. He is one hell of a hunting dog and companion, but I can't figure out this fish licking??? 
Well the old man and I are trying some more new spots in the mourning, so I am sure he will be on here crying about getting beat again. Just giving you guys fair warning.

Rob


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

> Woody the Wonder-dog


   
It's a good thing that your dad is going tommorow, maybe he'll put on some real fish


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You caught more than us........


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the fish,I use to take my lab but the fish drive him crazy.


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

I think I know why your dog licks fish...they smell like peanut butter...I am sure he is well trained on that...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know quite what to make of that?! I've heard of fish smelling like something else before, but never peanut butter. I guess you are never too old to learn something new. Must have to do with training the dog?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Ruminator you just have to understand, Kevin(ducknut) in just an idiot. But I still put up with him.


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

You know you love me....


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

You 2 sound like a married couple.


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

Awe...Gator...Are you jealous?...There is PLENTY of me to go around....


----------

